# Windows 11 22H2 is super broken...



## GerKNG (Oct 23, 2022)

I installed 22H2 three days ago and have nothing but problems.
constant crashes, bugs, weird behaviour...
for example:
Cinebench R23 looks like it's running at 8K with 100% scaling (everything is extremely tiny) and it is completely unfunctional... every button does nothing, it does not start and just crashes with "file format error" even after downloading it again from their website.
R20 works fine.
every 2-3rd boot is extremely slow and Windows runs in ~5 FPS and takes minutes to just open a folder until restart.
File Copy to my external Samsung 870 Evo takes almost twice as long as before (write performance tanks non stop)
VLC Player is broken and crashes very often.
the new task manager shows an empty window with zero programs running.
New Explorer with the new tab system crashes randomly when opening new tabs.
the whole PC crashes randomly in games, at idle, under load (or freezes with sound still running)
cursor gets stuck for 3-4 seconds.
Second Monitor is "still there" even after using Windows + P to only use my main monitor.
my printer does not work anymore.

no overclocks, everything is stable (1000% memtest, y-cruncher, sfc/dism no errors, SMART Values for both drives are perfect.)
my brothers work laptop got the 22H2 Update today and he has similar problems where his VPN from his job does not even launch anymore and bitlocker was broken and had to be restored.

i am currently installing Windows 10 again. this was the second time since W11 released that an update completely broke everything.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2022)

Mine works fine


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 23, 2022)

I thought it was just me having Gremlins. I have been beside myself with the myriad of issues I have been having. I even updated my Video driver yesterday and had a black screen during install, that forced me to use the power button to shutdown. Only to get into the desktop with Adrenline fully configured with no need to reset my settings (I have never seen that with AMD drivers lately).


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 23, 2022)

I have similar hardware as you for my X3D (B550 Unify, 6800 XT) and it's been trouble free as well as on X670/7700x/6900XT.

Windows is so strange how there's such a variance in issues across what seems like almost identical setups.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 23, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Mine works fine



Same for me no weird issue I am even running mixed memory on 3000MT/s X.M.P. on 2 different kits.

I even have the same CPU as @GerKNG a AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D.

@Solaris17 nice maskine you got really 



Super Firm Tofu said:


> I have similar hardware as you for my X3D (B550 Unify, 6800 XT) and it's been trouble free as well as on X670/7700x/6900XT.
> 
> Windows is so strange how there's such a variance in issues across what seems like almost identical setups.



That's because not 2 simular hardware are the same, seen that a lot even with laptops.


----------



## mb194dc (Oct 23, 2022)

Microsoft policy for ages is for users to do the QA... You're crazy to use new code not in the wild before. Problems.

LTSC and Windows Server are for if you actually want a stable system.


----------



## rbgc (Oct 23, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> I installed 22H2 three days ago and have nothing but problems.
> constant crashes, bugs, weird behaviour...
> for example:
> Cinebench R23 looks like it's running at 8K with 100% scaling (everything is extremely tiny) and it is completely unfunctional... every button does nothing, it does not start and just crashes with "file format error" even after downloading it again from their website.
> ...


Clean install from USB will help you. VPN client update is usually needed after OS upgrade, see VPN client support site. Before upgrade suspend or disable Bitlocker.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 23, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> takes minutes to just open a folder until restart.



Next time can you take a look at memory usage with Task Manager before you restart?


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 23, 2022)

His VPN software is up to date.
It just crashes on startup.
And a clean install because of a forced update should never be an option.




Shrek said:


> Next time can you take a look at memory usage with Task Manager before you restart?


~6GB


----------



## Shrek (Oct 23, 2022)

So, it's not a memory leak


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 23, 2022)

On my 775 system it's A OK and with my HP x360 15 laptop. Heck on my test system which has AMD AM3 with 8GB RAM runs fine. Probably just the OP hardware going crazy (oh no guy's he's loading WiN11 let's make him be like WTH)


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 23, 2022)

Sounds pretty tame to the horrific forced updates of Windows 10 where Windows actually broke itself and caused a bunch of issues for me. The early days of Windows 10 forced updates actually broke Windows so much the only way to fix it was to re-install.

Though, I did find it entertainingly maddening that one update for 10 finished and restarted, things appeared normal. The desktop came up and I started getting off the wall permission issues that made zero sense since I had none setup and when trying to use programs I had installed prior to the update I'd get constant missing .dll messages.....then finally Windows just BSODs on me and I can't even boot into safe mode to do a system restore.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 23, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> I installed 22H2 three days ago and have nothing but problems.
> constant crashes, bugs, weird behaviour...
> for example:
> Cinebench R23 looks like it's running at 8K with 100% scaling (everything is extremely tiny) and it is completely unfunctional... every button does nothing, it does not start and just crashes with "file format error" even after downloading it again from their website.
> ...



I agree, 22H2 is definitely a little weird. Last major Windows 11 version was pretty solid.

This one seems to have a "slow period" after cold boots where it takes longer to open applications than usual. Start menu losing half of its icons (reverts to the generic application icon), window animations oddly run in low framerate half the time.

Windows keeps fucking with my multi monitor wallpapers as well. Switching them, duplicating them, sometimes my monitor 2 (vertical) wallpaper thinks the monitor is landscape and Windows also forgets that it's there in display settings (but it clearly works otherwise)

Worst one has been that I've been forced to shutdown instead of sleep - more than half the time resuming from sleep will go straight to a BSOD at login screen with 0x00021a.

I'm due for a clean install today anyway, we'll see if anything changes. The windowed VRR is a game changer for me though, so I can't just up and use something else.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 23, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> That's because not 2 simular hardware are the same, seen that a lot even with laptops.



It think it also has to do with how the individual uses different features in different ways. (see below)



tabascosauz said:


> I agree, 22H2 is definitely a little weird. Last major Windows 11 version was pretty solid.
> 
> This one seems to have a "slow period" after cold boots where it takes longer to open applications than usual. Start menu losing half of its icons (reverts to the generic application icon), window animations oddly run in low framerate half the time.
> 
> ...



I guess this explains why I haven't seen some of the issues - I always turn of animations and transparency and I disable sleep and hibernation as well.  Single monitor also.

I agree about the new features in 22H2 - the Auto HDR and the windowed VRR made me stay with it (I still get some annoying flicker with FreeSync in some games/game menus).  Part of the reason I changed from Alder Lake is I was planning on going back to Win 10.  Those two features alone make it worth staying with 11 for me.

I hope the fresh install resolves some/all of those.  Nothing more frustrating than the basics not working.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 23, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I agree about the new features in 22H2 - the Auto HDR and the windowed VRR made me stay with it (I still get some annoying flicker with FreeSync in some games/game menus).  Part of the reason I changed from Alder Lake is I was planning on going back to Win 10.  Those two features alone make it worth staying with 11 for me.
> 
> I hope the fresh install resolves some/all of those.  Nothing more frustrating than the basics not working.


Maybe that is the issue. I don't need Windows to give me VRR when my Monitor supports it natively. Thsi could be why the Division 2 looks dark when I play.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 23, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Maybe that is the issue. I don't need Windows to give me VRR when my Monitor supports it natively. Thsi could be why the Division 2 looks dark when I play.



Windows doesn't "give" VRR.........the new 22H2 feature is windowed mode optimizations so regular fullscreen G-sync can work in games where the game engine has no true fullscreen mode.

The only other fixes are to force -window-mode fullscreen but that breaks alt-tab sometimes and causes freezes, or set Windowed G-sync which causes chaos in a lot of applications where it shouldn't be running (eg. Photoshop) and high frequency flicker in games.

22H2 eliminates the VRR flickering that both those workarounds suffer from.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 23, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Windows doesn't "give" VRR.........the new 22H2 feature is windowed mode optimizations so regular fullscreen G-sync can work in games where the game engine has no true fullscreen mode.
> 
> The only other fixes are to force -window-mode fullscreen but that breaks alt-tab sometimes and causes freezes, or set Windowed G-sync which causes chaos in a lot of applications where it shouldn't be running (eg. Photoshop) and high frequency flicker in games.





kapone32 said:


> Maybe that is the issue. I don't need Windows to give me VRR when my Monitor supports it natively. Thsi could be why the Division 2 looks dark when I play.



Yep - Same with FreeSync.  The settings are here:


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 23, 2022)

i checked everything i've listed in my fresh W10 installation and everything works.


----------



## MarsM4N (Oct 23, 2022)

Well, guess the list is getting longer & longer. __ If you don't wanna face the issues of a *beta tester*, just stick with Win10. Solved.










						Windows 11, version 22H2 known issues and notifications
					

View announcements and review known issues and fixes for Windows 11



					learn.microsoft.com
				




This one isn't even on the official ist: _*Windows 11 22H2: Task Manager blocks ‘Safely Remove Hardware’*_
But this one is really takes the cake. Can't login after updating, LMAO!










						Windows 11 22H2 blocked due to Windows Hello issues on some systems
					

Microsoft is now blocking the Windows 11 22H2 update from being offered on some systems because signing in using Windows Hello might not work after upgrading.




					www.bleepingcomputer.com
				




If you really love to gamble around with Win11, *delay the updates* in the settings for up to 35 days (works only on the "Pro" version). Most issues will be patched out within a month.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 23, 2022)

Do I see more people with AMD systems commenting in this thread?..


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Do I see more people with AMD systems commenting in this thread?..


as usual.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Do I see more people with AMD systems commenting in this thread?..



Well, statistically there's probably more AMD users, so more posts.  If I'm reading between the lines on what I _think_ you mean, there's no reason to do that.



GerKNG said:


> as usual.



Also, just to clarify, my post was in no way meant to say 'mine works, there is no problem'.  Those types of posts are completely unnecessary and beyond frustrating.   Apologies @GerKNG if it appeared that way.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 23, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Well, statistically there's probably more AMD users, so more posts. If I'm reading between the lines on what I _think_ you mean, there's no reason to do that.


I didn't mean it in some negative way, just noticed that's all....


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 23, 2022)

22H2 seemed to require a lot of work to bang into shape.  Cold boots definitely got quicker by the end of that long day. 

Browsers and other programs I expect regular updates for seem to be working fine by now.  I might attribute some of this to running latest BIOS


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi,
I did install 11's 22h2 but that's about all I did with it 
11 is on a separate ssd so I just ejected and put 10 back in and have not installed 10's 22h2 update no need it's still test mode release like most update previews are so not near ready for use
So enjoy beta testing it free for MS


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 24, 2022)

Runs fine here...


----------



## freeagent (Oct 24, 2022)

Works fine on my 3 amd setups


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Works fine on my 3 amd setups


Hi,
Except for realbench


----------



## Night (Oct 24, 2022)

From what I can gather from the previous posts, is that the Windows 11 is still in beta. Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 24, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Except for realbench


Yeah then there’s that..


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 24, 2022)

There's one little thing I just read and tested.

You _can't_ safely remove an USB stick when you have the Taskmanager open...








						New Windows 11 problem holds your USB drives hostage
					

Windows 11 adds another headache for users




					www.techradar.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi,
I mean 22h2 added very little but like all things MS you can also rely on how many bugs were added to 
This is just what they know of








						Known and Resolved issues for Windows 11 version 22H2
					

Current status as of October 4, 2022 (PT)  We are entering a new phase of the rollout for Windows 11, version 22H2 and we are increasing its availability to all who check for updates on eligible Windows devices. Note that, if we detect that your device might have an issue, such as an application...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 24, 2022)

I am still on X79 platform and been using Win 11 22H2/Dev.Insider(ATM/Build 25201.10000)no major issues here no BSOD or any other problems in games 'tho I notice some problems with the Opera Browser sometimes it will just froze and I will need to restart the browser but beside that didn't notice anything else unusual....


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 24, 2022)

Well another one that makes no sense. I put the PC to sleep after 1 hr. If I bring it out of sleep and try to play a Game it crashes. If I shutdown from sleep and run the Game it runs fine.


----------



## rbgc (Oct 24, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> And a clean install because of a forced update should never be an option.



Clean install = Download OS, in this case download 22H2 and create installation media with 22H2 to verify if you can install and run this OS version on your hardware.

Best way to upgrade OS is to download OS ISO file, mount it in OS and run upgrade from mounted disk, not from Windows Update.

Good luck.

Windows 11 Media Creation Tool (22H2)


			Download Windows 11
		


Rufus





						Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases)
					

Rufus is a small application that creates bootable USB drives, which can then be used to install or run Microsoft Windows, Linux or DOS. In just a few minutes, and with very few clicks, Rufus can help you run a new Operating System on your computer...



					rufus.ie


----------



## BSim500 (Oct 24, 2022)

Night said:


> From what I can gather from the previous posts, is that the Windows 11 is still in beta. Thanks, but no thanks.


More like Alpha. In fact, W11 is more like an "Omega" that someone accidentally dropped on the floor, then picked it up and incorrectly put it at the start of the alphabet in the wrong place in a drunken stupor that redefines even what an "alpha build" is......


----------



## SillyCarrotMan (Oct 24, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Well, statistically there's probably more AMD users, so more posts.  If I'm reading between the lines on what I _think_ you mean, there's no reason to do that.







What do you mean?

Also did anyone have issues with Win 11 before 22H2? 
As in after it was patched to hell but before the new pack.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 24, 2022)

SillyCarrotMan said:


> View attachment 266984
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> ...



Here in the forums.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 24, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Here in the forums.



I'd guess we would closely match the steam survey given the overlap in demographics. But there's no real easy way to get that info given how the information is put in freehand in the system specs and not via a dropdown.


----------



## evernessince (Oct 24, 2022)

SillyCarrotMan said:


> View attachment 266984
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> ...



We are on an enthusiast forum so it's safe to assume he was referring specifically to enthusiasts and not the broader market.

Mind you steam survey is only valid insofar as you don't state it as definitive fact.  Steam doesn't disclose it's methodology so it's impossible to verify the legitimacy of their data.  Being the number 1 gaming platform doesn't suddenly mean you can ignore correct procedure for data collection and information disclosure that everyone else has to follow.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 24, 2022)

FWIW, I'm an AMD user with no issues here.


----------



## SillyCarrotMan (Oct 24, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Here in the forums.


Ah fair enough!


----------



## Dr. Dro (Oct 24, 2022)

You should try uninstalling all your drivers, open a command prompt or terminal window as admin and type:

`sfc /scannow`
`dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth`

and then reinstall all drivers one by one. Things seem to routinely go wrong with Windows 11, I don't exactly understand why it is so. I've been using 22H2 since the first RTM build was first released (22621.1) back in April or so. Honestly, it works fine? But it tends to be a bit weird in places. Better than the original 21H2/22000 build, though. I find using Start11 greatly improves the general workflow.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 24, 2022)

Please do not turn this into another Intel v AMD fiasco, thank you


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> I installed 22H2 three days ago and have nothing but problems.
> constant crashes, bugs, weird behaviour...
> for example:
> Cinebench R23 looks like it's running at 8K with 100% scaling (everything is extremely tiny) and it is completely unfunctional... every button does nothing, it does not start and just crashes with "file format error" even after downloading it again from their website.
> ...


You're not alone in these problems. There are some glitches with the update, but not everyone is seeing them. If I may be so bold, try the 22H2 ISO install and then set updates to defer for 60 or 90 days, or disable them for a 2 or 3 month stretch at a time.


----------



## MarsM4N (Oct 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're not alone in these problems. There are some glitches with the update, but not everyone is seeing them. If I may be so bold, try the 22H2 ISO install and then set updates to defer for 60 or 90 days, or disable them for a 2 or 3 month stretch at a time.



Pretty sure the 60-90 day delay got removed from Microsoft a while ago.  The most I can do now is 35 days (on Win10).



Spoiler: 35 Days


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Pretty sure the 60-90 day delay got removed from Microsoft a while ago.  The most I can do now is 35 days (on Win10).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad. Either wasn't aware or forgot.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> My bad. Either wasn't aware or forgot.


Hi,
Updates mini tool works fine to kill updating for as long as one wishes 

Download Windows Update MiniTool - MajorGeeks


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Updates mini tool works fine to kill updating for as long as one wishes
> 
> Download Windows Update MiniTool - MajorGeeks


There is that! WinAeroTweaker also works.


----------



## ibace (Oct 25, 2022)

I totally agree...tried Win 11 for the 2nd time a few days  ago [1st time Windows did a self-upgrade to 11...and I lost aa Word document that I had been compiling for 3 or 4 hours...5 pages and....GONE! No way to retrieve it even after returning to Windows 10 with a restore...found the document which had only 2 paragraphs saved...You cannot believe how p!ssed off I was...A$$holes!!] ...immediate decision was...Win 11 is utter rubbish...this time I tried to do a return to Win 10 Pro...seemed a fast enough restore...but the reboot to Windows caused untold neverending BSODs...ran through the sequence OK and pass the Boot SSD selection screen...then just Hello Bloo! Even when selecting the 2nd Boot Drive...

Gave up after maybe 30 mins and went with a totally new fresh install...saying that, now every Folder Desktop and Explorer Windows...is showing a "Status" column and Red Error Circled Icons with a White cross inside it...see pic! Have NEVER used the "Status" column before with ANY Windows installation...


----------



## kiddagoat (Oct 25, 2022)

I forgot I was signed up for the Insider Preview program and the current build of Windows 11 I am on doesn't like installing updates at the moment..... I had to remove myself from the Insider Preview program and hopefully it will correct itself.  Granted installing Windows again is faster than ever.... I'd rather not.  

I find it odd lately it seems that with each build/major update of Windows, more stuff gets broken than fixed... job security at its finest I suppose.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi,
Maybe stop with beta preview or developer build nonsense and maybe the bugs will be less likely.


----------



## pf100 (Oct 29, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I agree, 22H2 is definitely a little weird. Last major Windows 11 version was pretty solid.
> 
> This one seems to have a "slow period" after cold boots where it takes longer to open applications than usual. Start menu losing half of its icons (reverts to the generic application icon), window animations oddly run in low framerate half the time.
> 
> ...


This sounds like what happens to me if I have too high of a ram or bclk overclock, or just bad ram, which causes data corruption. I could be wrong but I suspect you have data corruption issues.


----------



## xXb00giedXx (Oct 29, 2022)

Turn Off memory XMP (bios), also can turn off core isolation to test also..........


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 29, 2022)

pf100 said:


> This sounds like what happens to me if I have too high of a ram or bclk overclock, or just bad ram, which causes data corruption. I could be wrong but I suspect you have data corruption issues.



sfc and dism are fine, CO is stable, Fabric is fine, ram is stable in 1usmusv3 and anta777, disks are fine.

All went away with a clean install. Bad practice to change Ryzen CPUs on a single install.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 29, 2022)

ibace said:


> I totally agree...tried Win 11 for the 2nd time a few days  ago [1st time Windows did a self-upgrade to 11...and I lost aa Word document that I had been compiling for 3 or 4 hours...5 pages and....GONE! No way to retrieve it even after returning to Windows 10 with a restore...found the document which had only 2 paragraphs saved...You cannot believe how p!ssed off I was...A$$holes!!] ...immediate decision was...Win 11 is utter rubbish...this time I tried to do a return to Win 10 Pro...seemed a fast enough restore...but the reboot to Windows caused untold neverending BSODs...ran through the sequence OK and pass the Boot SSD selection screen...then just Hello Bloo! Even when selecting the 2nd Boot Drive...
> 
> Gave up after maybe 30 mins and went with a totally new fresh install...saying that, now every Folder Desktop and Explorer Windows...is showing a "Status" column and Red Error Circled Icons with a White cross inside it...see pic! Have NEVER used the "Status" column before with ANY Windows installation...


That seems like a hardware problem.


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Oct 30, 2022)

I have been using Windows 10 2004 and I have been updating and upgrading without clean install from 20H2 to 21H1 to 21H2 to 22H2 and then I upgraded into Windows 11 22H2. All without any clean installing and no issues so far!

To my case.. this is the dirtiest way of using Windows and yet I haven't really faced any kind of issues across all those Windows versions. The only time I faced issues was when I was using incompatible programs in a new released Windows versions which was easily gets fixed & updated after a couple of days. That's it.

If you notice.. I have jumped to Windows 11 22H2 directly from full dirty Windows 10 updates.

Since the first public release of Windows 11 was horrible and full of issues.. people where screaming and reporting so many issues hence I have waited out for next Windows 11 which was 22H2 release and upgraded to it which I am currently using it as I type this post.


----------



## Derek12 (Nov 2, 2022)

No issues here beyond some hardware issue with usb


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 2, 2022)

Derek12 said:


> No issues here beyond some hardware issue with usb



so, you have issues or no issues?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2022)

Fully updated since yesterday, still works fine for me...


----------



## Derek12 (Nov 2, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> so, you have issues or no issues?


Hardware issue with USB not related to W11 that makes USB devices disconnect and reconnect

the OS works fine


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 2, 2022)

Derek12 said:


> Hardware issue with USB not related to W11 that makes USB devices disconnect and reconnect
> 
> the OS works fine


Hi,
Not if it's driver related last I checked ms installs drivers automatically from it's media drivers store.
Only real test on hardware issues is if the issue also existed on win-10
If not, yes it's win-11's bad.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 2, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> If not, yes it's win-11's bad.



By your own description it just means the driver is bad not the entire OS...


----------



## Dr. Dro (Nov 3, 2022)

Derek12 said:


> No issues here beyond some hardware issue with usb



If it's the specs you have on your profile - not hardware issue, you have obsolete AGESA - update your motherboard BIOS. This is a bug that AMD left in the processor management code that causes USB dropouts on AGESA v2 1.1.8.0-1.2.0.2 series.


----------



## Derek12 (Nov 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not if it's driver related last I checked ms installs drivers automatically from it's media drivers store.
> Only real test on hardware issues is if the issue also existed on win-10
> If not, yes it's win-11's bad.





Dr. Dro said:


> If it's the specs you have on your profile - not hardware issue, you have obsolete AGESA - update your motherboard BIOS. This is a bug that AMD left in the processor management code that causes USB dropouts on AGESA v2 1.1.8.0-1.2.0.2 series.


Thanks, yeah I updated chipset driver from AMD, latest UEFI with "V2 PI 1.2.0.7" but still persist, I am now pinpointing if it's some USB device problem or it's the motherboard


----------

